# how to tell between a boy and girl chiahuahua



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

You know.. I really feel stupid for asking this but.. I got Dolly from a breeder who said she was female.. I never thought anything of it. My mom came over today with my siblings and said that it looks like he has a penis. Now.. this also seems gross but is there any pics online I can look at and see what sex she really is. I'll be really mad if it's a boy because I was lied to... I really didnt care about the sex in the first place but if I was lied to I would be upset.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

surely your vet would of noticed when you took her for a check up ?

a girls vulva is right down in between the legs where the penis is higher up more in the middle - I am at work at the moment so do not have anypics at hand hopefully someone else will :wave:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Like Ozzysmom said the boy thingys are higher up toward the belly button and the girls thingys are at the bottom, right inbetween the legs. This pic shows Mr. Peepers standing and you can see the position of his 'area'  .


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Maybe you could take a picture of your pup like sweet Mr.Peepers is standing and we could tell you then. I agree though, your vet would have told you that she wasn't a girl if she wasn't. I have to tell you though, my Lola just got spayed a couple of weeks ago and I have noticed her Vulva to be swollen, I don't know if it is because of the spaying or what, but I can see how maybe your mom was looking at that and maybe she hasn't seen a little dog in a while?? I think if he was a boy, you would be quite sure he was a boy.


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

Okay so she is a GIRL! What a relief.. a boy chi named Dolly.. scarred for life! heh.. You know, it really does look like a penis though but it's between her legs. Thanks for everybodys help!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL dont worry you are not the first to ask that question. I had most of my family thinking Ginger was a boy, because her vulva was bigger then most females. I also had my older brother think Tequila was a boy.

Seems like you figured it out though. Here is a pic of tequila though just for reference...her tail is tucked under but you get the idea :wink:


----------



## Debi (Aug 1, 2004)

after I got a Mia my neighbor was holding her and asked if mia was a girl or boy...i told her girl and she looked between the legs and said no it is a boy... but since i have had plenty of dogs threw the years I knew the differences....but it is very commen for people to confuse the parts on dogs....


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

Hmm maybe i'll just post the pics just incase. 




























She has now officially done puppy porn lol


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Dolly is a girl. See below for a picture of Chiquita. I can't believe I am taking pictures of my dog's privates LOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

This thread has gotten too funny!
puppy porn for goodness sake :shock:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Eek Bosco was sitting on my lap and caught a glimpse of the puppy porn. :shock: Now I am going to have to explain the birds and the bees to him; how embarrasing! LOL


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Kemo's mamma said:


> This thread has gotten too funny!
> puppy porn for goodness sake :shock:


You are toooo funny!! :lol:


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Boogaloo : Poor Bosco...he is still too young for this kind of stuff! 8)


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

lol thanks again for everybodys help! ... maybe I should re-title this thread to XXX for a warning lol


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

It has taken me several minutes to stop laughing so I could even reply. Oh my gosh you guys at too funny! puppy porn what will we do to them next?  
I can totally understand why you would ask, Lady is rather large in that area herself. 

LOL I'm still laughing... I love this site!!!!
MD


----------

